
Tesla saboteur claims to be whistleblower - pmoriarty
http://www.dw.com/en/tesla-saboteur-claims-to-be-whistleblower/a-44338218?maca=en-rss-en-all-1573-rdf
======
wahern
> He also said he was not, as Tesla lawyers claimed, disgruntled about not
> getting a promotion. "That's their generic excuse. I could literally care
> less," he noted.

I already don't like this guy. I feel like buying some TSLA stock to spite
this guy and protest the use of "could care less" instead of "couldn't care
less". It's a pet peeve. I got into a heated argument with friends in the 90s
over this and I'm still seething....

~~~
FatalLogic
>"could care less" instead of "couldn't care less"

This deeply irritates me also, but we should not see it as important here,
surely?

~~~
wahern
I just found it interesting (and grating) that he was quoted as saying it.

Substantively what stands out is that Musk's earlier accusations seem to have
been misleading and an attempt to shift blame for internal problems. But it's
perhaps still too early accuse Musk of misleading the public.

------
argimenes
"News headline claims Tesla whistleblower is saboteur." Runs both ways ...

